

Robot CHIMP Tank. CMU's Darpa challenge entry - ChuckMcM
http://www.cmu.edu/news/stories/archives/2013/march/march12_chimprobot.html

======
ChuckMcM
This is a really cool blend of tread mobility and end effector mobility. I
could actually see something like this tele-operating mining equipment on an
asteroid or something.

